# Ukrainian Bog Oak Group Buy



## VotTak (Sep 13, 2015)

YOU MUST BOTH PM AND POST IN THIS THREAD IF YOU WANT TO PARTICIPATE.
Please read this post in its entirety.

My goal is to have everything done and ordered by September 26. I will help you save money, so if you want me to check on other shipping options, etc, please PM me. Otherwise, I will fit your order in as small Flat Rate Priority Box mail as it has tracking and insurance and also will fit 10 blanks easily. 
This buy is open to USA addresses and for Canadian buyers.
$50 of insurance is now included with Priority Mail to US addresses. YOU are responsible for any additional insurance you want. For reference, US destination: $100 of insurance costs $2. 
I recommend insurance. Please remember that I am responsible for shipping your merchandise, but I cannot be held responsible for its delivery!

If you see something I missed, or have questions, please let me know!

*The Specifics*

This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum quantity discount for Ukrainian Bog Oak. Blanks of Ukrainian bog oak will be imported directly from a seller in Ukraine.
He gathers Bok Oak logs and does all the cutting. He also certifies his wood, although not all the logs as certification is very expensive. As per seller "your money are back in case you are not satisfied". He is sure that you will be happy with received goods. 
Blanks are a hair over 3/4" square and 5" length.
This is an open buy – anyone that wants to participate is welcome. I may limit orders if the total order exceeds 160 blanks(at least this time). Minimum quantity of 10 blanks is required as is most  logical. The group buy will be open from the time of posting until we gather necessary amount of participants to deal with order of 160 blanks. I will do my best to provide all payment totals by the end ???. Payment via PayPal will be required by ???.
In case you use PayPal’s option *“Pay to Family or Friends”* (and I expect everyone use that option ) than for 10 blanks cost will be $45 + $5.95(shipping to your door in US) = $50.95 total.
In case cost for shipping will come up less than $5.95 – I will refund money.
For Canadian buyers I will check shipping to your address and PM you total.                                                          

IF YOU DO NOT MEET THE TIMELINES, WE WILL PLACE THE ORDER WITHOUT YOU. IF YOU SENT MONEY AFTER THE DEADLINE AND THE ORDER WAS PLACED THEN YOUR MONEY WILL BE REFUNDED TO YOU. THERE WILL BE NO "WARNING" EMAILS THAT YOU ARE LATE. Sorry, but it's not right to others who do things on time to have to wait for others who do not.

*REQUIREMENTS TO PARTICIPATE:*
• There is a minimum purchase of 10 blanks.
• 1. PM me to get in.
• 2. Must have a USA shipping address.
• 3. Also reply to this thread.

Please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence. I will PM you to confirm receipt of your order. I will give you my email address to get all necessary info and order:

Your IAP screen name
Your “real” name
Your email address - PayPal and regular correspondence, if they are different
Your mailing address
Whether or not you want additional insurance (Yes/No)
Your order which will usually be 10 blanks

If these fields are not filled out accurately, the spreadsheet will be returned to you!

*DEADLINES:*
• Your info and order must be returned by Sep 20
• PayPal (only payment option) by Sep 26

Order:
It will be a waiting time of about 12-14 days for order to arrive from Ukraine to USA. Than, additional time for repacking packages for participants. I will be shipping on following Saturday of the week order will arrive.

PAYPAL ONLY:
I will be placing the order by Sep 26. If you have not made the PayPal payment by the deadline scheduled above you will be removed from the buy. I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal information once I receive your order back. Please do not sign up and then not follow through in a timely manner.

*SHIPPING:*
I’m repeating myself here, but… Shipping will be defaulted to published USPS Small flat rate box of $5.95. It will include tracking and delivery confirmation. If you are ordering larger quantities, an estimate should be made by you – and I will double check – to use a larger flat rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you place your order, and we'll go from there. For Canadian buyers I will check shipping to your address and PM you total.


----------



## mark james (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm in.  Will PM and paypal.


----------



## SteveG (Sep 13, 2015)

I am joining this buy, and thank you for doing it. I am ordering 20 blanks. All requested info is included in my PM to you. Payment (Ppal) to follow once my order is verified by you. 
Aloha!


----------



## rkimery (Sep 14, 2015)

I am in for the 10 count!


----------



## Imaginethat (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm in for 10. PM sent


----------



## jcm71 (Sep 14, 2015)

I am in for 10.  PM enroute.


----------



## Grampy122 (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm in for 10. PM sent


----------



## TonyL (Sep 14, 2015)

I am in for 10. PM en route.


----------



## southernclay (Sep 14, 2015)

In for 10 blanks, PM sent, no additional ins and friends and family is no problem.

Thanks!


----------



## Quality Pen (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm in for 10


----------



## larrystephens (Sep 14, 2015)

In for 10


----------



## MarkD (Sep 14, 2015)

I'll go in for 10


----------



## walshjp17 (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm in as well.  PM/PP on the way.


----------



## suefox51 (Sep 14, 2015)

in for 10 - PM on the way

Sue


----------



## tbroye (Sep 14, 2015)

I am in PM sent


----------



## VotTak (Sep 14, 2015)

I received PM's from 14 members. One member is in process of making decision based on shipment cost to Canada. I replied to all PM's I received. In case you did not receive my confirmation, please let me know. 
At this point we actually can consider this Group Buy established. We still can accept 1 member for sure and 1 under the question based on one of our member's decision.
Tomorrow I will send PM to all members of this GB with my PayPal email and amount to be paid.
Thanks


----------



## lwalden (Sep 14, 2015)

I am in


----------



## larryc (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm in for 10.


----------



## TurtleTom (Sep 14, 2015)

I've never even heard of bog oak.  What's the attraction someone?
Never mind, I googled it.


----------



## glenspens (Sep 14, 2015)

put me down for 10 if its not to late ,pm sent


----------



## VotTak (Sep 14, 2015)

OK... looks like group is full... Also we have couple members who wants in. 
So, looks like I will be talking to vendor in direction to increase package. I will post here in regards of our negotiations. 
Thanks


----------



## VotTak (Sep 15, 2015)

I just talk to vendor. We will be getting more blanks than initially expected. So everyone who send PM after group was full are now in. In the evening I will post the list of all the members in the group. If I missed someone please let me know and I will fix it.


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 15, 2015)

IF there is more blanks comming in........Then I would be interested in 10 of them.

Thank you Stepan for running this purchase.


----------



## ladycop322 (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm in for 10. PMing now


----------



## Timbo (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm in for 10 blanks if room is available.  Thank you.


----------



## WIDirt (Sep 15, 2015)

If I can get in for 10, I'd like to!

Thank you!


----------



## VotTak (Sep 15, 2015)

I added all the members who wanted to join this GB. As per my PM please send to me missing information, so I can prepare the orders. I intended to do that today. On second thought I need to follow deadlines I put in initial announcement and not to rush it. So, A will send final orders by Sep 20.


----------



## Leo S. Long (Sep 15, 2015)

Is there still time to get in.  I just got home and seen this post.


Leo S. Long


----------



## VotTak (Sep 19, 2015)

Here is the list of participants of this group buy:
mark james
SteveG
rkimery
Imaginethat
Burlman
Grampy122
TonyL
southernclay
Quality Pen
MarkD
walshjp17
suefox51
tbroye
Larryc
Lwalden
larrystephens
glenspens
ladycop322
allmaclean
Timbo
stonepecker
CdirtO
Leo S. Long
Please verify and in case I miss someone please let me know.

This weekend I will send message to everyone. This message will include your shipping address(please verify it), my PayPal email for payment and total to be paid.


----------



## TonyL (Sep 19, 2015)

I am correctly on the list. Thank you.


----------



## VotTak (Sep 20, 2015)

I just finished sending PM which includes your total, your address and my PayPal email.
I sent those PM individually specifically that you can verify your address.
We have time to transfer funds till next weekend. I'll place order as soon as funds will be transferred but not later than September 24.
Thanks to all participants.


----------



## TonyL (Sep 20, 2015)

Thank you: address confirmed, payment sent.


----------



## VotTak (Sep 20, 2015)

I forgot to mention. Initially I put shipping of Priority Small box for $5.95. But Monty (Group Buy Coordinator) suggested to do shipping labels online which will bring shipping cost to $5.25. That is why your shipping marked at $5.25.
Thanks


----------



## Quality Pen (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks for passing on the savings!


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 22, 2015)

Address confirmed.......Payment sent.

Thank you.


----------



## VotTak (Sep 22, 2015)

As it happens, 4 participants sent funds not using "Friends and Family" option (as per announcement requirement) so at the end I will be slightly short on funds. I'll cover that but please follow the initial announcement, otherwise it will be too heavy on me. We are doing this with purpose to save, so let's keep it that way.


----------



## glenspens (Sep 22, 2015)

*money*

I was one of them that had my head .....well I sent you some funds to help with the cost.
and Thanks for working with us.


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 22, 2015)

glenspens said:


> I was one of them that had my head .....well I sent you some funds to help with the cost.
> and Thanks for working with us.


 

Looks like I was in the same boat.  Let me know the difference that I owe you.  :question:
Thanks for being understanding.


----------



## walshjp17 (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't remember how I sent the funds, but if I did it wrong, let me know and I will get the extra $$ to you ASAP.


----------



## PrestoTenebroso (Sep 22, 2015)

VotTak said:


> As it happens, 4 participants sent funds not using "Friends and Family" option (as per announcement requirement) so at the end I will be slightly short on funds. I'll cover that but please follow the initial announcement, otherwise it will be too heavy on me. We are doing this with purpose to save, so let's keep it that way.



Is it too late to get in on this? I'll pay tomorrow in full.


----------



## rkimery (Sep 23, 2015)

My set is now paid for!
Thanx
Randy


----------



## WIDirt (Sep 23, 2015)

I am sure I am one of those that did not send it "F&F". I apologize! Let me know the difference and I will get it to you also!


----------



## lwalden (Sep 24, 2015)

I think I sent via friends/family, if not please let me know and I will send the difference.


----------



## VotTak (Sep 26, 2015)

Order is placed. Now all we can do is wait for delivery. Well I bet we can do a lot of other stuff :wink:
I will post any news I have.
Thanks


----------



## VotTak (Oct 7, 2015)

Order is shipped:
mark james	9405803699300082904302
SteveG	9405803699300082904319
rkimery	9405803699300082904326
Imaginethat	9405803699300082904333
Burlman	9405803699300082904340
Grampy122	 9405803699300082904357
TonyL 	9405803699300082904364
southernclay	9405803699300082904371
Quality Pen	 9405803699300082904388
MarkD	9405803699300082904395
walshjp17	9405803699300082904401
suefox51	9405803699300082904425
tbroye	9405803699300082904432
Larryc	9405803699300082904456
Lwalden	9405803699300082904487
larrystephens	9405803699300082904500
glenspens	9405803699300082904517
ladycop322	9405803699300082904524
allmaclean	9405803699300082904531
Timbo	9405803699300082904548
stonepecker	9405803699300082913823
CdirtO	9405803699300082913830
Leo S. Long	 9405803699300082913854
PrestoTenebroso	9405803699300082913861


----------



## VotTak (Oct 7, 2015)

PS. I received wood already packaged in 10 pack units as here:




It simplifies my job.
Wood is looking good in my opinion. But please let me know what do you think about it.
The reason for this is... Well I guess I got something like "pre-seniority" moment and place the order for everybody who was in the list. Guess what, I was not in that list. So... it looks like I need to organize another GB for bog oak, and that time I will put myself first in the list.


----------



## hcpens (Oct 7, 2015)

Missed the date


----------



## southernclay (Oct 7, 2015)

That stinks, if you haven't actually shipped the wood but just prepped labels I'm happy to split mine with you, don't need but 4-5 blanks anyway. Let me know.


----------



## VotTak (Oct 7, 2015)

All the packages were picked up yesterday. To me it just means that I'll get it in next GB. So I'll wait a bit. Not a problem.


----------



## stonepecker (Oct 7, 2015)

Stepan.......
I thought you had enough people already say they wanted to get some for a second box?  Didn't you get the order doubled when you placed it?

The pictures look good.  Can hardly wait for mine to arrive.  Christmas gifts need to be made.  I need to try a new pen kit.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 7, 2015)

Stepan, I missed this group buy because I didn't have funds at the time. Since you forgot yourself and missed out, and are thinking of doing another group buy, I'll keep my eyes out for it as I would be interested in joining it. Thanks!


----------



## TonyL (Oct 7, 2015)

Matthew...send me your address via PM and I will send you a couple. A friend of Mack C. is a friend of mine! I haven't received them yet, but I am sure I will shortly.


----------



## VotTak (Oct 7, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Stepan, I missed this group buy because I didn't have funds at the time. Since you forgot yourself and missed out, and are thinking of doing another group buy, I'll keep my eyes out for it as I would be interested in joining it. Thanks!



You do not have to keep an eye, coz I let you know.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 7, 2015)

TonyL said:


> Matthew...send me your address via PM and I will send you a couple. A friend of Mack C. is a friend of mine! I haven't received them yet, but I am sure I will shortly.



Tony, thank you for the kind and generous offer! I do still have a couple Bog Oak blanks left in my stash, and since I don't turn it often, it will be enough for me until the next group buy, which I'm already setting aside funds for. My first couple Bog Oak blanks I got were a gift from Mark James, and they got me hooked on turning it!


----------



## tbroye (Oct 8, 2015)

Just checked the tracking number will be here by Saturday, maybe Friday.  Will turn one ASAP after it gets here have just the kit for it.


----------



## Grampy122 (Oct 8, 2015)

*Received them*

I just got them and they look good. Thanks for doing the Group Buy.

Gordie


----------



## TonyL (Oct 8, 2015)

Thank you. I just received mine today. I never saw anything like that. I like the C dating document.


----------



## jcm71 (Oct 8, 2015)

Got mine also.  They look great.


----------



## TonyL (Oct 8, 2015)

How do you all plan to finish them?


----------



## silent soundly (Oct 8, 2015)

Pics, please!


----------



## larryc (Oct 8, 2015)

Just received mine today. Looking forward to ideas on finishing.


----------



## glenspens (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks , received mine today good color


----------



## stonepecker (Oct 8, 2015)

Mine arrived also today. Thank you Stepan for putting this together.
Beautiful looking blanks.

Now could someone explain what the paper is telling us?
I haven't a clue to what it is saying or how to read it.


----------



## WIDirt (Oct 8, 2015)

I got mine! Beautiful wood! I really like the radiocarbon data sheet included with the wood!

Based on what I found, there is a 94.5% probability this tree fell in the bog 410 years before Christ!

To get a gist of what the paper tells you, visit: http://anthro140.wikispaces.com/file/view/Reading+Radiocarbon+Dates.pdf

It is by no means a dissertation, but it gives some good hints!

Thanks, VotTak!


----------



## WIDirt (Oct 8, 2015)

Here are four pictures, of four of the blanks I received. Same four blanks, same order, just rolled 1/4 turn each picture so all four sides are shown.

Cant get the pics to load as thumbnails, so you get links!  Enjoy!

Simple File Sharing and Storage.

Simple File Sharing and Storage.

Simple File Sharing and Storage.

Simple File Sharing and Storage.


CdirtO


----------



## VotTak (Oct 8, 2015)

Glad you like the wood.
I'm gonna wait to see the result of it. Very interested in finish you gonna apply.


----------



## tbroye (Oct 9, 2015)

Told my wife about the purchase and how old it was.  Her response, "Wow something older than you"  No pen for her.


----------



## larrystephens (Oct 9, 2015)

Got them, many thanks!


----------



## MarkD (Oct 9, 2015)

Received my blanks. Thanks!


----------



## tbroye (Oct 10, 2015)

Got my box thanks Stepan...  Now there is something in the house older than me.  Race has been rained out will what the game look like and maybe go make a pen.


----------



## Imaginethat (Oct 10, 2015)

Stephan, received my box yesterday. Finally something in the house older than me. Thank you so much.


----------



## SteveG (Oct 10, 2015)

Mine are here...and they are really old! :tongue:

Thank you too many for doing the buy. You did it in a fine manner, with excellent info flow and quick shipping. 

You "Da MAN!!" :biggrin:


----------



## VotTak (Oct 11, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## rkimery (Oct 11, 2015)

Mine is safe and sound within the confines of my shop!
Many thanks!


----------



## suefox51 (Oct 11, 2015)

Received mine - bringing carefully into the garage to work with them - thanks for the opportunity to get some of these!

Sue


----------



## mark james (Oct 11, 2015)

Got mine - Looks great! ...  Thank you for arranging this !


----------



## VotTak (Oct 13, 2015)

Looks like all packages have been delivered and all issues have been resolved.
Thanks to all participants of this GB.
I'll notify Monty that this thread can be closed.


----------

